
Live stream of Japanese deep submergence vehicle's 5,000 meter dive [video] - draugadrotten
http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv139636921
======
Anonymous238
This would be great marketing for a new monster movie. We're doing a world
first, live stream as we dive to 5,000m, come watch! Hey, what was the weird
thing that just passed by... oh my god, we're being attac... cut to stand by
and watch as social media outlets explode with the news.

------
dedward
I can't help but see this like going to space... except more dangerous.

We don't have to worry about the rocket fuel.. but those guys are in that tiny
little space with the sub holding back 500 atmospheres of pressure outside.
Holding in less than 1 atmosphere in a space-ship is easy. Holding back 5
kilometers of water sitting on top of you is hard.

~~~
Retric
I thing you vastly underestimate the hard parts of going to space. Building
something to withstand 500 ATM is actually fairly easy, safely dumping over
30,625 times the energy to get to 100MPH into something and then disipating it
on the way back is a little harder.

~~~
obviouslygreen
"Fairly easy" seems a little dismissive; if it were even remotely easy, it
would've been done earlier and more often, for all sorts of reasons.

Neither problem is at all trivial, and the one the rocket addresses (getting
there) is not the same one the construction of a submersible does (staying
there). I don't think the two endeavors are really comparable in any useful
way; they're both pretty impressive in terms of logistics.

------
libraryatnight
I wish there were English subtitles :( Why does there seem to be black plumes
of smoke coming from the rocks/sea floor?

~~~
dexen
Possibly
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrothermal_vent#Black_smokers...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrothermal_vent#Black_smokers_and_white_smokers)

~~~
libraryatnight
Thank you, it certainly seems likely :)

------
gren
Oh! They just reach the seafloor!

~~~
TheOnly92
This is wonderful, they're broadcasting live from the bottom of the sea!

------
ksec
I remember a phrase, something like; We known more about the Outer Space then
we do about Earth's Ocean.

------
TheOnly92
Seems like they're using an optical cable to transmit the video feed back to
the ship, then transmit back to the internet through satellite communication.

Congrats to around 110k people who are currently diving :D

~~~
contingencies
Seems from the last few minutes like a Japanese studio discussion overlayed on
top of a fixed poor-angle picture of three guys locked in a tiny space, with
the occasional cut to a piece of machinery in the black doing nothing
recognizable. Meh, pass.

~~~
TheOnly92
They're currently still diving on their way to 5000m, which might still cost
around an hour. I think the interesting part starts from there.

------
Bjoern
Do we know where approx. that dive location is?

~~~
TheOnly92
It's around Cayman island, Caribbean sea.

------
hack_edu
How is the latency and quality? Any skips?

~~~
TheOnly92
It's definitely quite high quality, just some lag due to satellite
communication.

~~~
dm2
Wouldn't there be a physical tether?

Satellite seems like the last thing that would be used on a submarine, but I
have almost zero knowledge of the actual tech used.

~~~
TheOnly92
AFAIK, what they're currently doing is

submarine|-------optic fibre------>mothership------satellite-----internet

~~~
TheOnly92
Oh, seems like the fiber cable has been cut off... by prawns maybe lol.

~~~
draugadrotten
Yes, what a bummer. It was much more fun to watch while it was broadcasting
video from the bottom.
[https://twitter.com/niconicoen/status/348479142871834624/pho...](https://twitter.com/niconicoen/status/348479142871834624/photo/1)

Now it's back on the surface again.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSV_Shinkai_6500](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSV_Shinkai_6500)

